# Odorless Electronic Joint



## camcam269 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been wanting to do this for a while but since my TA just told me I have to be at every class from now on I finally had the motivation.

SO... Heres how to get an electronic cigarette to smoke hash oil.

Materials:


Joye 510 E-Cigarette (http://www.thevaporpro.com/joye-510-electronic-cigarette-starter-kit.html)
Refillable cartridges for the Joy 510
Food Grade Propylene Glycol (https://www.boilerandcoolingwater.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FoodGradeGlycol-32z)
Cheese Cloth (Get at any grocery store)
Peppermint extract (Get at any grocery store's baking section)
Dropper Bottle to hold it in

So grind up all your bud as best as you can and throw it into a cooking pot. Then pour in just enough Propylene Glycol for the bud to float freely. I then put it on the stove's lowest setting and let it sit covered stirring it every once in a while. Let it sit there until the PG stops darkening (i used an ounce of mids and let it sit on there for 3 hours). Once you have let all the THC absorb, shut of the heat and let it cool. Then pour through a cheesecloth and squeeze all the liquid out of it. I then added some Peppermint extract so that if I toke in public it will smell like menthol. Now just pour the liquid into a dropper bottle and use that to put it into the cartridges. You are now ready to toke in public.

I've been smoking my E-Joint for about 30min now and I am very satisfied and excited to smoke it on campus

Notes:


Propylene Glycol is whats used in the e-cigarette nicotine mixture
Make sure you buy FOOD GRADE not the antifreeze stuff.
Google thevaporpro.com coupon codes to save money
Im not responsible for Anything that goes wrong if you try this


----------



## Gixxerboy (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow this is a Verry verry good idea,Im sure you could use other flavors from the grocery store also like lemon ect.Also you could do a butane extraction to get the oil out.Then add to the PB,but that's another step and also the addition of a unwanted chemical.I really like your idea I smoke strickly vapor and this is just what I need a portable stelth vaporizer!What's the taste like?On a side note since the PB is food grade could you start off the day with a couple spoonfuls in your morning beverage?


----------



## nucleardionysus (May 1, 2010)

Camcam, thanks so much for posting this! I've been working on the same thing, and your suggestions are a huge help. Have you made any further progress on this?


----------



## nucleardionysus (May 1, 2010)

Actually, here are a few specific questions --although I'd love to hear anything else you've learned 

-How efficient was it in terms of the amount of bud used vs. the high you got? i.e. was it similar to a typical joint?

-You mentioned you were smoking it for 30 mins... did it take longer to feel the effects than other methods? Or is 30 mins a typical timeframe for you?

-I read on some site that sells herbal versions of e-cigarettes (I forget the address now, but there wasn't much useful info anyway) that a standard e-cig atomizer wouldn't work with bud since the required temperatures are different; they said the e-cig atomizer operates too hot for thc, and would destroy it in the process. Their atomizer, on the other hand, operated cooler, which made it useful for herbs. I'm guessing that was just some BS they concocted to sell their e-cig. Any thoughts on your end?

EDIT: It occurs to me that both THC and nicotine withstand the heat of a direct flame from a lighter, I can't imagine atomizers would go any hotter than that... Maybe I'm remembering what they said wrong, and it was actually that one type of atomizer was too cool? Or maybe they were just making it all up lol


----------



## KitchenKhemist (May 2, 2010)

Been doin the same thing for a while now...LOVE IT! But you're buying your E-Cig from the wrong spot man! Cheaper here...

www.cignot.com

Also...I use VG instead of PG...but same principle.


----------



## nevertried18 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey man did you really get high from vaporing it? I love E-cig, it kept me from smoking, but then it broke (FAIL)


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 26, 2011)

oops, forgot to sign my rep, that was me.
i was gonna get my man an ego for his bday, but SCREW HIM, i'm getting one for *ME (and i gave up ciggies 3 yrs ago) ...


----------



## Mcrizzle666 (Jun 14, 2011)

dude i did this you dont want to do a butain extraction because bho has a higher vape temp this is the only way that fully works but BHO and QWISO are the hash oils but they have a higher vape temp but BHO is the most potent shit you can get expecailly if you get if from a dispensary hash is pretty far up there but BHO is the bomb idk why i said all of that but yeah just do it this way


----------



## Mcrizzle666 (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah if you have a medicard and only in california so people like me n NM are fucked cause we cant get one plus ive heard the vape isnt that good from my cusion n cali n im not gonna pay over 100$ for it when i can make my own or just make BHO n use my HGS Hand Vape


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 14, 2011)

Thc Scientific said:


> The Omicron Vaporizer has pure hash oil in Cartridge form, used by a e cig. Not based on VG, PG, or even alcohol.


<~Interested. Could you elaborate a little on this?


----------



## andygries (Jun 14, 2011)

They won't share what they use.... because medical patients really don't need to know what they're putting in their body


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 28, 2011)

i checked out that omicron vaporizer its cool ... 
"the very first pre-filled cartridge style vaporizer.
Each Cartridge is the equivalent of 4.5 grams of cannabis. 
Medicate without issues, and reduce the cost of your medication. 
Cost of initial system $129, includes one Cartridge.
Each additional Cartridge starts at $30"
i would think the hash oil would cause problems is something like an atomizer.... well c...


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 28, 2011)

To the OP... propylene glycol and ethanol glycol are pretty easy to distinguish. Who in the world would even think of using ethanol glycol (main ingredient in antifreeze) to inhale? 



Thc Scientific said:


> The Omicron Vaporizer has pure hash oil in Cartridge form, used by a e cig. Not based on VG, PG, or even alcohol.


I have yet to hear of anything put into a PV (personal vaporizer, A.K.A. electronic cigarette) that is based on anything but PG, VG, or alcohol. What base are they using? Plain water won't work for PV atomizers.



andygries said:


> They won't share what they use.... because medical patients really don't need to know what they're putting in their body


Nope, we sure don't!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 28, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> i checked out that omicron vaporizer its cool ...
> "the very first pre-filled cartridge style vaporizer.
> Each Cartridge is the equivalent of 4.5 grams of cannabis.
> Medicate without issues, and reduce the cost of your medication.
> ...


Careful with those advertisements.  PV cartridges with nicotine liquids constantly claim things such as one cartridge is equivalent to a pack of cigarettes, which couldn't be further from the truth. I've been making MMJ tincture for my PV since last August, and though it does work quite well, I can't see *any* way at this time to get 4.5 grams worth of pot into a tiny little cartridge without it gumming up the atomizer after one hit. Even at 1 gram per ml of PG/VG (which is a lot more than one little Joye 510 cartridge will hold; an eGo or Riva "mega XXL" cartridge barely holds 1 ml; the Joye 510 used in the OP holds ~10 drops) gums up the atty in a very short time, requiring the atty to be thoroughly cleaned in order to be able to continue using it. Let's face it, resin is awfully sticky... and attys don't get along with oily or sticky.

Hash extract does work with PVs, but you do need to clean out your atty at least daily... I most often switch to a clean atty after vaping a MMJ tincture at least halfway through the day. Dirty or gummed up attys produce little to no vapor, and what is produced from them tastes horrid.


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 28, 2011)

No one is responsible: this is the internet: anyone one can say anything: imho: mixing valium and grapefruit is a bad idea!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 28, 2011)

grizlbr said:


> No one is responsible: this is the internet: anyone one can say anything: imho: mixing valium and grapefruit is a bad idea!


What's that got to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 28, 2011)

Katatawnic said:


> What's that got to do with the price of tea in China?


i think you know damn well what that has to do with the price of tea in china...
its a whole hellova lot...
No seriously he was just making the point that anyone can say anything that they want, forums are an outlet of free expression of collective thought, blah blah blah , bullshit... 
all that aside ppl really shouldn't be advertising its safe to use EG for Vaporizing liquid even if they've been using it for who cares how long... thats like saying ive been smoking cigarettes for 50 years and i don't have cancer so there's no way they can be dangerous so im gonna walk around town offering them to lil kids b/c i wanna see them smile...


----------



## Katatawnic (Jun 28, 2011)

Who has claimed it is safe to use ethanol glycol (EG) for vaporizing? It is propylene glycol (PG) that is used... you know, the same stuff that is used in asthma inhalers.  No one is claiming that PG is "safe" to inhale, either. Then again, I'm not offering anything to little kids.


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jul 14, 2011)

Very interesting thread. Will have to look into this for future use


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm trying to check it out, but your site is *VERY* slow, and pages don't want to load... worse than back in the day of dial-up internet connections!  You might want to check the reliability of your server, and switch if necessary. 



Thc Scientific said:


> Well the Omicron Vaporizer available at locations that can be seen on www.thcscientific.com is a ecig.
> 
> It all started in mide 2008 when we saw a electronic ecig and decided to use it for cannabis. We did not like the idea of having anything in there other then THC so we decided to develop a formula and process to get hash oil in the cartridges.
> 
> ...


----------



## forza223 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh geeez im gonna hear it for starting up an old thread like this but i really am feeling an urg to keep dragging this on. 

So i have been smoking e-cigs for bout 5 years and i have been building my own and creating my own liquid. A mixture (or not) is used of PG (propylene glycol) and VG (vegetable glycerine) in the e-liquid mostly as a filler because if the whole 1ml in the ecig was filled with nicotine you would be on the floor dead in seconds. Also there is flavor, but it is all alcohol based so it has no harm. 



> the Joye 510 used in the OP holds ~10 drops) gums up the atty in a very short time, requiring the atty to be thoroughly cleaned in order to be able to continue using it. Let's face it, resin is awfully sticky... and attys don't get along with oily or sticky.


Here is some evidence to prove that wrong. 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070612161331AA1eoNv

So how could the thc extract build up if the resin you are talking about is from the burning organic matter. All burning organic matter puts out a ton of harmful substances, that is why you can still get cancer from only smoking marijuana no cigarettes. Just cigarettes have way more additives that they put in just to kill us faster. Since there is no acutall like green matter in this expect the little chlorophyll thats going to make the liquid green your not going to be burning any of the stuff that created resin so your not going to gunk up your atty. Pure thc is clear, odorless, and colorless. But there still going to be some stuff thats going to gunk up your atty like the flavoring and just random stuff so just like when you have an ecig you have to clean and eventually replace atomizers.


Also last because this is not what i am 100% sure on but i believe in logic so here goes think about it and see if it makes sense.



> I can't see any way at this time to get 4.5 grams worth of pot into a tiny little cartridge without it gumming up the atomizer after one hit. Even at 1 gram per ml of PG/VG (which is a lot more than one little Joye 510 cartridge will hold; an eGo or Riva "mega XXL" cartridge barely holds 1 ml


Ok look yes you would never fit 4.5 grams into a 1ml space, but are you using all the cell tissue and organic material in the liquid? No your removing all of that to just hopefully leave behind the thc and other good stuff. Im guessing there about somewhere like 5%?? of the plant you are using is thc. <NOT THE THC PERCENTAGE> the actual weight of thc in the plant that you can extract. Its going to be about 0.2 grams. That would definitly fit in a cartridge with the PV/VG filler. But in this case it wouldn't be a filler it would be a binder with PG because it is alcohol based which thc is attracted to. So if you do it right, all of your thc (+ other good stuff) will be binded into the PG. Thun just bottle up your stuff and fill your cartys with it. 

I am not trying to be an expert on this subject because i have personally not tried it so if something is wrong then it is what it is. 

I want to see if anyone is agreeing with my logic so this might actually be something worthwhile to try. 

Thanks for Listening


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 10, 2011)

You gave me a Yahoo Answers link about what resin is (as in the byproduct left behind in pipes after smoking herb) with the briefest answer that anyone who smokes pot should already know as your "proof" that my assertion about attys not getting along well with oily or sticky liquids is wrong? Your link had absolutely nothing to do with what was being discussed here. If you had something else in mind with your link, I'd sure appreciate that being cleared up.

When I referred to resin, I did not mean the leftover crud in used pipes. I was referring to the resin that is contained in the plant's resin glands... otherwise known as trichomes. I know how to extract resin from the plant without any green leftover... I use pure kief/hash in my tinctures, not buds or trim. This increases potency by allowing for much more cannabinoids in there since there is (of course) a much higher percentage of THC & CBD, etc., in hash than in buds/trim gram for gram. This also decreases MJ taste & smell, making it very discreet to use anywhere with a PV. There is no plant matter in my PG/VG tinctures. And yes, cannabis resin *is* extremely sticky.

I said 4.5 grams *worth* of pot. Since we were discussing extraction of the plant's resin to create a tincture to put into PV cartridges, I didn't think I had to explain that I'm not trying actually to stuff 4.5 grams of pot into a cartridge. 

I've been using PVs for a while, myself. I don't even buy flavored nicotine liquids anymore; I mix my own. So yes, I do know a thing or two about making liquids for my PV... be they nicotine liquids or cannabis liquids.

The fact remains that cannabis resin is indeed very sticky, and it does indeed gum up the atomizers much faster than nicotine liquid does. Meaning one has to clean attys used with MJ tincture much more often than when using nic liquids. I did mention that I clean (and replace) my attys; my assertion was that MJ tincture gums up attys faster than than nic liquids do, making for more atty maintenance work.

There's been some debating in this thread about the use of PG & VG for PV tinctures. You ought to address the whole "to use or not to use" PG/VG, because that has seemed to be the biggest "issue" in this thread. 

I'm not claiming to be an expert, either. There's always more to learn, and that's what I'm here for. That said, I have personally tried it, and still make 80/20 PG/VG MJ liquids for my PV. As a matter of fact, that was to be my project for today.


----------



## forza223 (Sep 10, 2011)

Alright well i was just putting in my 2cents. I know i will be trying this in the future this subject needs alot more research. I was saying to use or not to use because some people are alleragic to PG and can only use VG while some people like 100% PG for the throaght hit. So theres all the space inbetween for which ever you want to use.


----------

